

Show HN: Planrly - Easily Share Social Plans With Group Of Friends - S78
http://www.planrly.com

======
kaolinite
Interesting idea, looks good but.. when I tried to plan something, it wouldn't
let me submit. The site also seems a bit bloated. Tonnes of assets coming
down. Is there really any need to override the default checkboxes, too? It
created a tiny bit of lag and felt a bit unresponsive.

Finally, I see you've created an app - are there any close-up screenshots? I
expected a lightbox to appear when I clicked on the iPhone. Also you can't
click on the app download button which makes me wonder whether this is just a
mock-up?

Nice idea and pretty nice site too. Could do with some little tweaks though.

~~~
S78
Hey Kaolinite 5,

Thank you for looking at my project. I have added the iPhone app download link
and the screen shot gallery. There was a little bug in Javascript, preventing
the Plan creation for new visitors. I have fixed that as well so plan creation
should be good to go now. I used the custom checkboxes just for the visual
appeal, however if they are causing a delay and are being unresponsive I will
change then to native checkboxes in my next deployment.

Once again thank you for appreciating my little effort. Please let me know if
you would like any new features to be added

